# Feeback on new truck and plow setup please



## hackitdown (Oct 10, 2007)

I am looking for honest feedback on what I am looking to buy. I am hesitating on pulling the trigger on the purchase, this is a big expense for me. I am a landscaper that plows 35 to 40 residential driveways, and one small parking lot. I currently have 2 Chevy 2500HDs with Fisher 8' MM2 plows. We plow about 10 very long winding uphill driveways. We tow open dual axle trailers in the summer. 

I just test drove Fords and Rams, and I think I like the Ram best. So I priced out a Ram Tradesman regular cab, 5.7 gas, 8' bed with a list price of $36K. The dealer can install a 8.5 Extreme V yellow steel plow for $5800, less a $1000 upfitter incentive from Dodge, net is $4800 on the plow.

My questions are regarding the plow/truck setup. Will the V plow make life easier, and/or make things quicker on the long uphill driveways? Is the truck and plow combination ok, or are there issues I need to know about?

Any feedback from the pros would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

ram 1500? is that tax in?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

You want the 9'6" Xtreme V-2, the new model.
The V is 3x better than any straight blade.
And IMO, the Ram is a poor choice. They do not have the beef to hold up plowing with the big V.

There is no better truck for plowing than a regular cab F250 or F250 Super Duty. And the 6.2 is more powerful and better on gas than the Ram too.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

1st mistake is the Ram...j/k, I'm a Ford guy


Assuming the truck is 250/2500 or higher, you'll love the vee.


----------



## hackitdown (Oct 10, 2007)

I am looking at the 2500 model. I thought the 8'6" Extreme V would be the correct size. I use 8' straight blades on my Chevy 2500s now. Anyone else have an opinion on 8.6 vs. 9.6?

It looks like after rebates/discounts the truck ($36K list) and plow would be $36K plus tax and reg.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

build box extensions and turn your plow into a pusher. even better. cant widrow in V mode


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

hackitdown;1649296 said:


> I am looking at the 2500 model. I thought the 8'6" Extreme V would be the correct size. I use 8' straight blades on my Chevy 2500s now. Anyone else have an opinion on 8.6 vs. 9.6?
> 
> It looks like after rebates/discounts the truck ($36K list) and plow would be $36K plus tax and reg.


Sounds like a good match. I run a Vee 9/6 with wings. Who needs box ext?






Its a tank


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

See if that works


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

are your wings facing forward? do you have a pic of them from teh front?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Here ya go......


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice. the wings seem to turn forward more than most. works great. reminds me of mine.


----------



## dcamp824 (Dec 21, 2009)

Nothing like yours


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

actually quite the same. both scoop snow rather than pushing it. Pushing way more than what a straight blade can


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Nothing like yours

Back on his thread. Let's us know and share the pics


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1649304 said:


> Sounds like a good match. I run a Vee 9/6 with wings. Who needs box ext?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Blizzard 8611LP with danger wings would be better for that job.

Nice Ford thou.Thumbs Up


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

First bigger isn't always better. You said you plow mainly residential? Go with the 8'6" vee. You'll have a hard time fitting a 9'6" in most drives. If you decide you want more width down the road buy a set a wings. That ram will hold a vee just fine too. Sounds like you're getting a decent price from your dealer too.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Buswell Forest;1649263 said:


> You want the 9'6" Xtreme V-2, the new model.
> The V is 3x better than any straight blade.
> And IMO, the Ram is a poor choice. They do not have the beef to hold up plowing with the big V.
> 
> There is no better truck for plowing than a regular cab F250 or F250 Super Duty. And the 6.2 is more powerful and better on gas than the Ram too.


You state nothing more than opinion. "There is no better truck for plowing..." The two trucks have almost identical power ratings in both categories. The 6.2 has 385 HP, and 405 TQ. The 5.7 Hemi has 383 HP and 400 TQ. So the Ford has a whopping 2 more HP, and a big 5 ft/lbs more torque. And please explain this "beef" that you're talking about.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

be honest with you for a half liter More engine I'd like more power I'm a Ford man.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Harleyjeff;1649437 said:


> You state nothing more than opinion. "There is no better truck for plowing..." The two trucks have almost identical power ratings in both categories. The 6.2 has 385 HP, and 405 TQ. The 5.7 Hemi has 383 HP and 400 TQ. So the Ford has a whopping 2 more HP, and a big 5 ft/lbs more torque. And please explain this "beef" that you're talking about.


I do not see how torque and hp are relivent to plowing, in any brand truck. My dodge can push 13k lbs. i do not think any truck can push that much snow. the tires would give out in traction.

front end loaders cant even push that much due to limited traction.

seems to me any comperable size truck with the same plow would plow pretty much exactly teh same.

although my truck does have wider tires than others.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Grassman09;1649352 said:


> A Blizzard 8611LP with danger wings would be better for that job.
> 
> Nice Ford thou.Thumbs Up


now we're talking I would love to have danger wings on my old WO


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

ok Birds you got me on this one.......how or where did you push 13k with your truck I just don't understand


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Harleyjeff;1649437 said:


> You state nothing more than opinion. *"There is no better truck for plowing..."* The two trucks have almost identical power ratings in both categories. The 6.2 has 385 HP, and 405 TQ. The 5.7 Hemi has 383 HP and 400 TQ. So the Ford has a whopping 2 more HP, and a big 5 ft/lbs more torque. And please explain this "beef" that you're talking about.


perhaps i shoudl read more carefully


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

birddseedd;1649446 said:


> I do not see how torque and hp are relivent to plowing, in any brand truck. My dodge can push 13k lbs. i do not think any truck can push that much snow. the tires would give out in traction.
> 
> front end loaders cant even push that much due to limited traction.
> 
> ...


I do not disagree with you whatsoever. I was simply trying to point out that people throw too much hyperbole out there when stating "what's best". Although I do think torque does play into the picture, and more importantly where the torque curve is, because that can help on mileage. But the "Ford is better because it's got more power" argument is mute, the numbers are almost identical, so it was a dumb statement to throw out there. If you're going to state that one manufacturer is better than another you have to support your statement with more compelling reasons than that.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

And 1olddoggtwo, I sure wanted to buy that plow of yours, but it seemed like you didn't really want to sell it!  You never got back to me after we were texting a couple of weeks ago, so I took that as a sign! I ended up buying a Snowdogg XP. But am already having buyers remorse, I think I might have been better off with one of the new v's! Anyway, good luck with that good looking plow of yours!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

1olddogtwo;1649451 said:


> ok Birds you got me on this one.......how or where did you push 13k with your truck I just don't understand


Not sure what you mean.

when i pull sod its around 13k. most i can do with mine. maybe a little less. but i can go up to 13k


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

birddseedd;1649467 said:


> Not sure what you mean.
> 
> when i pull sod its around 13k. most i can do with mine. maybe a little less. but i can go up to 13k


You said *PUSH* 13k pounds. And now you are saying *PULL* 13k pounds. They are not the same. I'm lost with 1olddogtwo, too.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Technically. there really is no difference. the torque comes from the wheels, whether the weight is in front of the wheels or the rear of the wheels does not change the torque output from the drive train.

but my point is that whether its snow in front of your blade, or pulled by a back blade, a truck will not be able to push that much snow. your tires will give weigh long before you reach 13k lbs.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

This is beyond head banging off the wall.

Good night guys!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

if i'm wrong. explain it. how can teh weight being in front of the truck change the horse power output from teh truck?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

1olddogtwo;1649480 said:


> This is beyond head banging off the wall.
> 
> Good night guys!


I know eh, I wouldn't ever know where to start if I were going to involve myself in this, just another thread ruined, cant believe some things some people believe


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

birddseedd;1649467 said:


> Not sure what you mean.
> 
> when i pull sod its around 13k. most i can do with mine. maybe a little less. but i can go up to 13k


13k on wheels pulls easier then died weight of 13k on the ground you will need more HP for died weight With more hp means be more weight from bigger motor for traction


----------



## hackitdown (Oct 10, 2007)

I tend to agree that power is not a problem on any newer truck. A guy in town plows tons of driveways with a Wrangler. It is all about traction. And the ability of the truck to withstand the hammering on the front steering and suspension. Why Dodge? The Dodge costs less and looks better than Ford to me, I like the interior, my best friend has had good luck with his 5.7 Dodge, my Chevys have been unreliable. Not scientific, but you gotta go on something, and that is why I'm going Dodge. Everyone in this area uses Fisher, so no option there.

So anyhow, I guess my question was more about the matchup (8.6 v plow with a 3/4 ton reg cab 8' bed) for my application of long winding uphill driveways. Is the extra cost of the Extreme V worth it?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

hackitdown;1649535 said:


> I tend to agree that power is not a problem on any newer truck. A guy in town plows tons of driveways with a Wrangler. It is all about traction. And the ability of the truck to withstand the hammering on the front steering and suspension. Why Dodge? The Dodge costs less and looks better than Ford to me, I like the interior, my best friend has had good luck with his 5.7 Dodge, my Chevys have been unreliable. Not scientific, but you gotta go on something, and that is why I'm going Dodge. Everyone in this area uses Fisher, so no option there.
> 
> So anyhow, I guess my question was more about the matchup (8.6 v plow with a 3/4 ton reg cab 8' bed) for my application of long winding uphill driveways. Is the extra cost of the Extreme V worth it?


V plow be what you want if your drives are long. Drifting snow a straight plow cant handle it like a V plow a V you have 3 in 1 plow at your finger tips

Time is money You have to spend money to make money

After owning my Western MVP I wont buy a straight plow for my trucks


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Harleyjeff;1649457 said:


> And 1olddoggtwo, I sure wanted to buy that plow of yours, but it seemed like you didn't really want to sell it!  You never got back to me after we were texting a couple of weeks ago, so I took that as a sign! I ended up buying a Snowdogg XP. But am already having buyers remorse, I think I might have been better off with one of the new v's! Anyway, good luck with that good looking plow of yours!


Yea, I ended up leaving that morning for the Colorado flooding. I just left there last night,in KC today. Going back to CO on Friday.

Good luck with the new plow, as far as mine....I had over 35 offers as high as 5500.00 and like I said, if it sells it sell. I'm in no hurry or care if it sells or not.


----------



## northernford (Aug 7, 2010)

Go with the V, much better for busting through deep snow, and with the plow in scoop clean up is way faster then a straight blade. I could never go back to living without a v plow. But I would go with the 9'6''. I was worried about getting a plow to big for small driveways so I got a 8'2'' boss vxt and ended up putting wings on it, now im trading the setup in on a 9'2'' dxt I think that is a good size for driveways


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Harleyjeff;1649437 said:


> You state nothing more than opinion. "There is no better truck for plowing..." The two trucks have almost identical power ratings in both categories. The 6.2 has 385 HP, and 405 TQ. The 5.7 Hemi has 383 HP and 400 TQ. So the Ford has a whopping 2 more HP, and a big 5 ft/lbs more torque. And please explain this "beef" that you're talking about.


It is the opinion of a good 75% of the plowing contractors in New England.
I make it a point to note what brand of truck and plow I see, wherever I go.
Ford and Fisher, number one. Close second for plows is Boss, though I have no idea why. Then Chevy Fisher, but only 1 for every 4 Fords.

Ram? Around Mid NH and western Maine, 1 out of every 15 plow trucks, maybe.

You like (LOVE) yours, great. But the facts are facts.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

hackitdown;1649535 said:


> I tend to agree that power is not a problem on any newer truck. A guy in town plows tons of driveways with a Wrangler. It is all about traction. And the ability of the truck to withstand the hammering on the front steering and suspension. Why Dodge? The Dodge costs less and looks better than Ford to me, I like the interior, my best friend has had good luck with his 5.7 Dodge, my Chevys have been unreliable. Not scientific, but you gotta go on something, and that is why I'm going Dodge. Everyone in this area uses Fisher, so no option there.
> 
> So anyhow, I guess my question was more about the matchup (8.6 v plow with a 3/4 ton reg cab 8' bed) for my application of long winding uphill driveways. Is the extra cost of the Extreme V worth it?


My friend Dana just bought a new leftover '12 F350 XL with the power group, Fx4 package (Skid plates, e-locker rear, rancho shocks) and a new 9' Fisher straight blade for $33,500 out the door. If you wanted a V, add $500.
At least, that was the extra cost for a V over a straight blade when I bought mine.
I still say go with the 9'6" V. If your mirrors fit down a drive, the plow will fit.
Makes a difference because it can push snow well beyond the tires in full V.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Antlerart06;1649507 said:


> 13k on wheels pulls easier then died weight of 13k on the ground you will need more HP for died weight With more hp means be more weight from bigger motor for traction


Thats about ballast. but even so, when i'm pushing the max my truck can push before my tires give out. i'm not getting anywhere close to the toque output that i would be getting if hauling 13k lbs.

perhaps if i was using tracks i could push more snow, but that has to do with traction, not HP

the weight difference in a 5.7L and a 6.2L is nonimal


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Buswell Forest;1649561 said:


> It is the opinion of a good 75% of the plowing contractors in New England.
> I make it a point to note what brand of truck and plow I see, wherever I go.
> Ford and Fisher, number one. Close second for plows is Boss, though I have no idea why. Then Chevy Fisher, but only 1 for every 4 Fords.
> 
> ...


I can agree with the statement that there are VERY few dodges plowing here in New England, and the statement that most are fords is very true, although I am seeing a number of contractors in my area switch to Chevy/GMC just due to the number of dealerships that are Chevy and GMC showing up, as well as, from when I have looked at dealerships, the Chevy/GMC seems to be 1-2K cheaper, and for a small contractor that could make the deal.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Seems to be fewer dodges on the road in general.

2ish years ago the wife and I drove around counting trucks. I noticed two things here in kalamazoo. Chevy outnumbered any other truck brand near 10 to 1. And all of the chevys were old as dirt and all the cords were brand new. Dodge was inbetween


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

birddseedd;1649446 said:


> I do not see how torque and hp are relivent to plowing, in any brand truck. *My dodge can push 13k lbs*. i do not think any truck can push that much snow. the tires would give out in traction.
> 
> *front end loaders cant even push that much due *to limited traction.


I agree with the first part, my 6.2 chevy will push as much snow as any new truck with a straight 9' and it only has 135 HP :laughing:

As far as your truck pushing more than a loader, I'm sure most loaders could plow your truck + whatever you had on your blade......

As for the question about which plow it really depends on the types of properties you have, long pushes, narrow drives......? I would say go with a bigger plow but it's hard to know what would work best for you. We always figure if you have buy 9' plow and can only use an 8' in places it's better to go with the 8' than to use a shovel where the 9' can't go..... if that makes sense


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

jrs.landscaping;1649613 said:


> I agree with the first part, my 6.2 chevy will push as much snow as any new truck with a straight 9' and it only has 135 HP :laughing:
> 
> As far as your truck pushing more than a loader, I'm sure most loaders could plow your truck + whatever you had on your blade......
> 
> As for the question about which plow it really depends on the types of properties you have, long pushes, narrow drives......? I would say go with a bigger plow but it's hard to know what would work best for you. We always figure if you have buy 9' plow and can only use an 8' in places it's better to go with the 8' than to use a shovel where the 9' can't go..... if that makes sense


What i meant was that the loader couldnt push 13k lbs of snow. certainly more than any truck tho.

at least not from what i'v seen. tires spin. maybe they were doing something wrong. i derno.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

birddseedd;1649642 said:


> What i meant was that the loader couldnt push 13k lbs of snow. certainly more than any truck tho.
> 
> at least not from what i'v seen. tires spin. maybe they were doing something wrong. i derno.


so a 30k plus pound loader can't push 13k but your 1/2 ton dodge can?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

jrs.landscaping;1649656 said:


> so a 30k plus pound loader can't push 13k but your 1/2 ton dodge can?


Yes, because it has box wings. Thumbs Up


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

jrs.landscaping;1649656 said:


> so a 30k plus pound loader can't push 13k but your 1/2 ton dodge can?





birddseedd;1649642 said:


> What i meant was that the loader couldnt push 13k lbs of snow. certainly more than any truck tho.
> 
> at least not from what i'v seen. tires spin. maybe they were doing something wrong. i derno.


if ur gonna ridicule me at least read what i have to say?


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

birddseedd;1649660 said:


> if ur gonna ridicule me at least read what i have to say?


I've read it, I've plowed with almost everything there is, and a loader can move a lot more snow than a pickup......


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm pretty sure a loader will push 13,000 pounds, only because I've done it over and over again. FWIW, I'm a heavy equipment operator by trade. Snow is heavy, I don't care if its the "light and fluffy" kind or not. Doesn't take much to get to 3.5 ton. Realistically that's only 4-5 buckets of snow I'd imagine. A 12' pusher will hold that all day.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

jrs.landscaping;1649664 said:


> I've read it, I've plowed with almost everything there is, and a loader can move a *lot more snow than a pickup*......


yes. i said that... can we move on now?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

What are we talking about again?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Vee plow on a dodge combination and is a Vee worth it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Wasn't that yesterday's subject?

To the OP, sounds like ur on the right track as opposed to us.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

better than how i started out.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

What is the FAWR on the new Dodge? The 9'6" is over 100lbs heavier. That might be a deal maker right there.

It wouldn't be for me. I ran an 810 Blizzard on my 09 GMC 2500HD with the Duramax for 4 years without any problems.

How small are these driveways? The 9'6" is less then 9' at full angle.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

birddseedd;1649564 said:


> Thats about ballast. but even so, when i'm pushing the max my truck can push before my tires give out. i'm not getting anywhere close to the toque output that i would be getting if hauling 13k lbs.
> 
> perhaps if i was using tracks i could push more snow, but that has to do with traction, not HP
> 
> the weight difference in a 5.7L and a 6.2L is nonimal


If you talking about the plow you had last year you be lucky to push a ton of snow with that little plow

You want push more snow you will need a wider plow


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

it was 8' 8" wide. technicialy over the legal limit in michigan


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

jhall22guitar;1649586 said:


> I can agree with the statement that there are VERY few dodges plowing here in New England, and the statement that most are fords is very true, although I am seeing a number of contractors in my area switch to Chevy/GMC just due to the number of dealerships that are Chevy and GMC showing up, as well as, from when I have looked at dealerships, the Chevy/GMC seems to be 1-2K cheaper, and for a small contractor that could make the deal.


The "new" underpinnings on the HD GM trucks since '11 (?) have gained some sales for plow guys, for sure. Still, there are certain things about them that some guys just can't abide, and they go to the Fords. It's pretty much a given that for heavy work, you use a Ford.. for driving comfort, you use the Chevy. And RAM is making leaps and bounds in both catagories. But I still think Ford is the best choice when all things are considered.


----------



## hackitdown (Oct 10, 2007)

Well, I bought a black 2013 F250 XL reg cab. It is a basic truck, but it has power windows and locks, plow prep, shift on the fly hubs, 6.2, auto, etc. It was around $32,600 with yellow 8.5' Fisher Extreme V. List was $35,600, plow was $5800. All together there was $5K in rebates. I think the dealer gave me a decent trade on my '06 Chevy ($10K), but they do their best to blur the discount and trade-in money, so who really knows. Plus Mass has a 6.25% sales tax I'll have to pay. I'll pick it up next week. 

Hopefully the section 179 tax break is still in effect.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

That should make a great plow truck.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

yup, now all you will need is snow, good luck this year.


----------



## hackitdown (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'm picking it up at 3 this afternoon.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

hackitdown;1650291 said:


> Thanks guys. I'm picking it up at 3 this afternoon.


Make sure you post pics! Thumbs Up


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

hackitdown;1650291 said:


> Thanks guys. I'm picking it up at 3 this afternoon.


You made an excellent choice. I absolutely love mine. Can't wait to see your truck!ussmileyflag


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Its after 3......pixs or it never happened..... LOL.


----------



## hackitdown (Oct 10, 2007)

*new f250*

I got it. It rained overnight, so it is wet and it looks a little spotty. The new plow is behind. I'm pretty happy with it. Took it to the dump and put some scratches in the bed already. I like the black plastic grill, the chrome ones are too much for me. In only 60 months it will be all mine.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Awesome truck! I have the XL as well, but you have the "XL value package" that adds cruise control, 4 speaker radio, and chrome bumpers. My bumpers are black like the grill.
When you push snow, don't use the e-locker! Only use it to help back out of a tight spot. And always turn off the traction control. No sense wearing out the rear brakes for nothing.
All you need now is a 1.8 yard Fisher poly sander. $5k installed @ Donovan eqyipment. I hope to have one in my truck before the first event.

Mine when I brought it home.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice truck. Get some mud guards or flaps on it now! I also got the XL value package. (chrome bumpers, cruise, better stereo w/mp3, rear end locker, cloth seats, etc).

Minus the power windows/locks. It has more options than my SLT Dodge did.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

The e-locker rear comes with the Fx4 package. Mine has cloth, power windows and locks, electronic 4x4, trailer brake controller, the Fx4 package, and not much else. Perfect work truck.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Buswell Forest;1650939 said:


> The e-locker rear comes with the Fx4 package.


Maybe Ford put it in my truck by mistake, cause it's not an FX4.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Ford offers two types of lockers. One is the limited slip and the other is the electronic locker. 

I rarely use 4X4, I lock it(E-locker)and run the event that way!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

1olddogtwo;1650959 said:


> Ford offers two types of lockers. One is the limited slip and the other is the electronic locker.
> 
> I rarely use 4X4, I lock it(E-locker)and run the event that way!


Ya the E-locker is great to get my trailer out of the back yard. The stock General street tires are worthless, even on dry grass. The locker is a nice quick way to get out. I wish the switch knob was a little less obvious. I can see the kids turning that thing someday and not knowing it.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

My bad, I think you can get the e-locker without the Fx4 package.

I never plow with it engaged. Tosses me sideways in a millisecond. Only use it to back out of overzealous pushes. With some ballast, it really helps to back out of situations that would otherwise stick you.


----------



## hackitdown (Oct 10, 2007)

Buswell Forest;1650917 said:


> Awesome truck! I have the XL as well, but you have the "XL value package" that adds cruise control, 4 speaker radio, and chrome bumpers. My bumpers are black like the grill.
> When you push snow, don't use the e-locker! Only use it to help back out of a tight spot. And always turn off the traction control. No sense wearing out the rear brakes for nothing.
> All you need now is a 1.8 yard Fisher poly sander. $5k installed @ Donovan eqyipment. I hope to have one in my truck before the first event.


I like the black bumpers on your truck. But since I wanted cruise control, this truck worked for me. I don't like the vinyl seats, they are comfortable, but sticky/sweaty.

I don't think I have an e-locker, or do I? I think my Chevys had limited slip, but no switch or anything. Is that a locking rear differential? I do have a traction control off switch.

I ordered some mudflaps, hoop steps, and Herculiner kit today. For now my sander is a Lesco fertilizer spreader.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

If you have the E-locker, it is a knob just behind the shifter on the dash. Left of the heater controls.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

On my 13, ya pull on the 4x4 selector. 

I carry liquid ballast (200 gal/diesel) for weight plus my toolbox. Its about 2000lbs in the beginning of a event. Locked rear is usually more then enough. The locker automatically unlocks above 20/25 mph, relocks below 20mph.


----------

